# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Tecnología, Equipos y Maquinaria Bio-Tecnología  ¿Pueden convivir en un mismo sembradío maíz transgénico y convencional?

## Bruno Cillóniz

maiz-gm-ogm-ovm-transgenico.jpg
Científicos mexicanos demostraron que es posible la coexistencia entre sembradíos de maíz transgénico y maíz convencional y ser puestos en marcha de manera satisfactoria en México, para minimizar el flujo de polen. 
Los investigadores del Instituto Tecnológico de Sonora, y de las universidades autónomas de Chihuahua, de Nuevo León, de Sinaloa y la Universidad Autónoma Agraria Antonio Narro publicaron en la revista PLOS ONE el estudio titulado “Flujo génico mediado por polen en maíz: Implicaciones en los requerimientos de aislamiento y la coexistencia en México, el centro del origen del maíz”. 
Luego de evaluaciones de campo sobre flujo de genes en el maíz, realizadas de 2011 a 2013, en Baja California Sur, Sinaloa, Sonora, Chihuahua, Coahuila y Tamaulipas, que son las áreas económicamente más importantes para el cultivo de maíz híbrido en México, demostraron que es viable la coexistencia de cultivos de maíz genéticamente modificado con cultivos de maíz convencional, ya que los porcentajes de entrecruzamiento registrados son menores al 1.0 por ciento a partir de los 20 metros. 
Los resultados del estudio, validados a través del proceso de revisión por pares de la revista PLOS ONE, abren la posibilidad para que pueda sembrarse maíz transgénico en México, considerado como centro de origen de esta semilla, y conservar al mismo tiempo la riqueza de las 59 razas de maíz nativo que no se utilizan en las zonas que fueron autorizadas para la liberación del maíz transgénico. 
José Antonio Garzón Tirado, investigador de la Facultad de Ciencias Químico Biológicas, resaltó que en el estudio se determinó el porcentaje de entrecruzamiento (frecuencia por distancia) entre materiales de maíz genéticamente modificado y convencional y con los datos de campo obtenidos se modeló el flujo de polen en maíz bajo condiciones de campo en México. 
En concordancia con estudios similares que se han desarrollado alrededor del mundo se observó que los valores de entrecruzamiento más elevados se presentan en las plantas de maíz adyacentes a la fuente de polen y disminuye rápidamente al aumentar la distancia”, explicó. 
El objetivo de esta investigación fue generar datos de campo del entrecruzamiento de maíz a maíz para ayudar en las discusiones sobre la coexistencia en México, centro de origen de este grano, en donde se han tomado medidas por el gobierno y la sociedad para preservar la identidad y la diversidad de maíces nativos y sus parientes silvestres. 
Los resultados sugieren que las medidas de coexistencia que se han implementado en otras zonas geográficas, como aislamiento por distancia, serían exitosas en México para minimizar el flujo de polen de maíz transgénico a híbridos de maíz convencionales, maíces nativos y parientes silvestres. 
“Los resultados de la investigación son un elemento que ayudará a los agricultores a decidir qué tipo de semillas quieren sembrar en sus cultivos, ya sean para producción convencional, orgánica o con biotecnología que mejor se adapte a sus necesidades, con la certeza de que, bajo los parámetros establecidos, la presencia de polen de otro sembradío es mínima”, indicó Garzón Tirado. 
Los estudios se realizaron en cumplimiento de la ley de bioseguridad de organismos genéticamente modificados y la legislación aplicable. 
PLOS ONE es una revista científica publicada por Public Library of Science (PLOS) y, por su volumen, es la publicación de acceso libre más importante del mundo. Cubre principalmente la investigación básica en cualquier materia relacionada con la ciencia y la medicina.  *Fuente: notimex.com.mx | Vía Biotecnologiasi | En Agriculturers.com*Temas similares: Artículo: ¿Pueden convivir minería y agricultura en el Valle de Tambo? Artículo: Hallan tumores en ratas alimentadas con maíz transgénico Artículo: China lanza nuevo maíz transgénico INIA desmintió la presencia de maíz transgénico en el valle de Barranca Adiós al maíz transgénico

----------


## kscastaneda

Y usted que piensa mi estimado Bruno???; yo creo que se esta pérdiendo el tema central que son los efectos en sí, en el consumidor final de la producción. Esas pruebas me gustarían ver...

----------

